# Dock Dogs (wanting to get into the sport)



## Newbie1 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a 1yr old american pit bull terrier. I am curious about the sport, but am having trouble finding a place to go to do it around here.

If anyone knows of anything in the panhandle of florida, Id appreciate any tips.
Thank you!


----------

